# Feedback needed for image/photo site



## arkadom2005 (Apr 5, 2006)

looking for feedback on a site i've been working on. i created it because i wanted a clean system to use to share my photos with people. however, anyone is free to use it to store your photos to share with family or friends. feedback on greatly appreciated. [URL="http://www.mygraphix.com"]www.mygraphix.com[/URL] thanks!!!

:heart:


----------



## Azuth (Apr 6, 2006)

sniff sniff. Anyone smell the spam roasting.

Cleanup on Aisle 3


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2006)

I've had a look and I wouldn't call it spam. It doesn't require you to pay anything to set up a folder and put files in it and the T&C's looked reasonable enough. If there's free hosting and cross-linking is allowed, then it might be useful for people here who have bother with flikr and smugmug etc.

Cross-linked image from that site: http://www.mygraphix.com/index/pic.php?u=120rkEP&i=21

(Which I created under a pseudonym just in case the e-mail gets passed on anywhere!)

EDIT: cross linking not permitted by the looks of it. That makes the site pretty much absolutely useless for eBay and here unfortunately.

Rob


----------



## arkadom2005 (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks for the support comment. i did not mean to spam anything. i thought it would be useful for people who want to store their photos. however, the hotlinks/crosslinks do work. on the site you should notice the get CODE section and that works in ebay, my space, or any other online place. thanks again for trying it out, i really appreciate it.

Update: problem fixed


----------

